
How Russia's government blocked our business – and how we dealt with it - fodoj
https://mkdev.me/en/posts/how-russia-s-government-blocked-our-business-and-how-we-dealt-with-it
======
devel0per_1
I'm from Russia and sad to read articles like this one. It's ridiculous how
much power have local courts. One complaint and your whole business is banned.
I really hope it will change soon and Russia will attract new startups and
companies.

~~~
fodoj
In this case it's worse: there was _no_ complaint on _our_ business. They just
started blocking millions of IPs only to ban Telegram. And we are not
Telegram. :)

~~~
devel0per_1
Oh I see. Our company servers were banned too during the Telegram thing.
Though you can fill in report on roskomnadzor website and explain them there
is a mistake and you're not Telegram. They should unblock it soon after this.

